
200M devices—some mission-critical—vulnerable to remote takeover (VxWorks) - howard941
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/07/200-million-devices-some-mission-critical-vulnerable-to-remote-takeover/
======
snowwindwaves
Schneider and I believe Allen bradley PLCs use vxworks. I have had a spate of
trouble with Schneider quantum PLCs that would stop communicating when some
Ethernet switches were upgraded. The program was still running and physical IO
operating normally but no visibility in to the process and any Ethernet IO not
working. definitely a weak point.

